# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  إسرائيل تتصيد زوار مواقع الانترنت الإسلامية بتهمة"احتمال الإرهاب"

## حسان القضاة

تحولت مواقع الانترنت الإسلامية إلى "مصيدة" توقع الشبان الفلسطينين في قبضة قوات الامن الاسرائيلية التي ترسلهم الى غياهب السجون, وخصوصاً شبان مدينة القدس

أكثر...

----------

